# Book recommendation needed - beginner electronics



## jasonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

I need a book recommendation for beginner electronics - kind of like a theory and practice type that covers some theory and then has some examples to build. I can get my hands on physics (circuit theory) books easily enough but it would be nice to have a book that combines with some projects. It doesn't need to be speaker specific, but I want to build up some skills for future speaker work.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would start with Sam Goldwasser's FAQ for sci.electronics.repair which is a collection of articles and info that includes much of what you are asking about. If one learned everything in that online resource it would be more than most experienced techs know.

http://www.repairfaq.org/REPAIR/

There are many other resources here as well:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ps-service-manuals-assorted-useful-links.html


----------



## jasonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Leonard, those links will be a great help.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

As for speaker books:

Loudspeaker Design Cookbook (classic reference), Vance Dickenson
Measuring Loudspeakers, Joe D'appolito

Both have good information, lots of testing, and some projects, although the latter doesn't go into project details (but mentions volume, driver type, and crossover arrangement, so you could use those as starting points).

Linkwitz labs is another good reference: www.linkwitzlab.com

Good luck.


----------



## MovieNut (Oct 9, 2009)

Sams teach yourself electronics and RS kits.

Taught myself electronics in the 7 grade with these books, wasn't the smartest kid but had tons of time and I was poor...couldn't do anything else with my time.


----------

